# Zeiss Contaflex 126 Camera



## Laurence (Jan 17, 2009)

I have been using the "outdated" Contaflex 126 for some fun. As you probably know, it is a 126 camera, and takes the 126 film cassettes, although I am considering a mod to accept 35mm film.

The images are square, and actually have a nice "look" to them. I have the VERY nice Zeiss 40 Sonnar, the 40 Pantar, the 85 Distagon, and the 135 Tele-Tessar. Too bad this outstanding glass is proprietary to the Contaflex 126. 

Anyway, here are a couple of sample pix from a cassette of Kodak 100 speed film; I went maybe a little too wild on sharpening, but you can at least see that the lenses are pretty good, and typical of the "colors" of Zeiss glass.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome! Just awesome...

Yeah, the Zeiss quality is showing very well. And the 126 film is still available, so you might want to reconsider modding the camera to take 35mm.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 18, 2009)

I&#8217;ve got that camera too, it&#8217;s very nice. Ferrania was the last company making 126 and stop in the spring 07. From what I&#8217;ve read a few classis film dealers bought up most of the last run. The one I&#8217;ve been buy my film from is http://www.frugalphotographer.com/index.htm


With the 35mm you mod used film cartridge and not the camera, the main issue seem to be getting the film to advice at the right spacing. I have not tried it yet but have been thinking about it


----------



## compur (Jan 19, 2009)

There may still be hope.
According to the wikipedia regarding Ferrania's production of 126 film:

_"The last scheduled production run took place in April 2007, but an
unscheduled production run in late 2007 surprised industry observers and
raised hopes that it has not actually been discontinued."

_126 film - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 24, 2009)

You might find 126 film here:


CLICK


----------

